# Season Pass for a sports team



## jludman

Will it ever be possible to tell TiVo to record all games of a sports team? This sort of thing feels like what TiVo was designed for.

My ability to do this has remained almost exactly the same as it was 10 years ago. I still have like 3 wishlists for the Red Sox I have spent hours working on over the years, and I still end up missing like 25% of the games, recording 5 hours of the stupid 2 hour recaps. I'm missing the Celtics playoff game right now. Ugh.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

How are your wishlists set up? I have one for the Yankees (yea, I know) and it catches everything.

Keyword: Yankees
Title Keyword: MLB Baseball
Category: Sports: Baseball


----------



## GoalieEd

Biggest problem I've had is that the Tivo doesn't have guide data for the center ice or other PPV sports, so the tivo doens't know what teams are playing when and thus wind up having to do a lot of manual setups. :down:


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I didn't have that problem when I had Extra Innings last year. I just checked the listings on zap2it and it does indeed have the correct guide data showing the teams playing. I don't know why Center Ice would be different.


----------



## jbernardis

GoalieEd said:


> Biggest problem I've had is that the Tivo doesn't have guide data for the center ice or other PPV sports, so the tivo doens't know what teams are playing when and thus wind up having to do a lot of manual setups. :down:


Not true. I just went through an entire hockey season and my wishlist picked up every Penguins game whether they were on Center Ice, Versus, NBC, or MSG. It worked like a charm, and it is still getting their playoff gamess.


----------



## analog999

This would be such a great feature.


----------



## bschuler2007

Yeah, I'm not a sports fan at all, except maybe Formula 1 racing.. But when I went to setup a season pass for the Philadelphia Eagles for my 70+ yr old dad on his RCN Tivo, I was amazed at how poorly Tivo handles this. You'd think they would have seperate wishlists for NFL, NBA, etc.. and then each team, etc.. to make this real easy for people.

Kinda makes you wonder how Tivo went all this time without such a feature.


----------



## TolloNodre

bschuler2007 said:


> Yeah, I'm not a sports fan at all, except maybe Formula 1 racing.. But when I went to setup a season pass for the Philadelphia Eagles for my 70+ yr old dad on his RCN Tivo, I was amazed at how poorly Tivo handles this. You'd think they would have seperate wishlists for NFL, NBA, etc.. and then each team, etc.. to make this real easy for people.
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder how Tivo went all this time without such a feature.


I think people forget that a 'Season Pass' is channel specific. It won't work for what you want. What you need is a wishlist like Whiskey Tango suggested:

Keyword: Eagles
Title Keyword: NFL Football
Category: Sports: Football


----------



## TooMuchTime

I'm a 49ers and a Raider fan. I have wishlists setup for both. I not only get each game on the broadcast channel, I also get any replays on the NFL Network. I even got a history of the Silver and Black on Versus or Fox Sports Net.

Now, if they would put a bit more automation into wishlist creation, that would work. Category could be first: movie, sports, etc. Then sub-category: for sports the subs could be, Pro Football, Pro Baseball, College Football, etc. Then move into team names and go from there.


----------



## jtrain

i have one for the Denver Broncos (who are rarely on in the Portland, OR market) and also for the Portland Trail Blazers...

basically as listed above (team name/Sport/NBA/NFL), but this season it was suggested to add *"sports event"* to the wishlist because this would pick up the games and not the 'pregame' shows, etc.

as a backup, i also have wishlists for NFL football/HD/sports event and for NBA basketball/HD/sports event, which will show all of the upcoming games, if that makes sense.


----------



## MichaelK

I have a wishlist for my favorite team but in above it i have two season passes- one for the RSN games and another for the local broadcast station that gets a game a week.

the problem with it otherwise is when ESPN2 gets the game the wishlist prefers that for some reason and then i get 4 hours of blackout rather then the RSN version i should be seeing.


----------

